# Clen, ephedra, yohimbine wada udt



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm gonna compete at the end of may for a natural men's physique contest. I need to know when should I stop taking clen, ephedra and yohimbine. I'm gonna be tested for sure so I really need to know the exact detection time of these products. There's an expensive fee to pay if I get caught. I think the type of urine drug test (by wada of course) is mass spectrometry or something like that.

Anyone who can suggest me how to do the thing on time?

Thanks


----------



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

SteveRoger said:


> Hi guys, I'm gonna compete at the end of may for a natural men's physique contest. I need to know when should I stop taking clen, ephedra and yohimbine. I'm gonna be tested for sure so I really need to know the exact detection time of these products. There's an expensive fee to pay if I get caught. I think the type of urine drug test (by wada of course) is mass spectrometry or something like that.
> 
> Anyone who can suggest me how to do the thing on time?
> 
> Thanks


 It's meant to be natural, Then do it naturally... that's the whole point.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ishadow said:


> It's meant to be natural, Then do it naturally... that's the whole point.


 I doubt anyone that wins a natural contest will be natural truly! A lot of first timers turn up and are amazed what 5g of creatine can do if taken in the anabolic window and also what a load of s**t the testing probably is sadly... they oughta use hair testing for winners... that would sort the men from the boys if it worked how it does for Coke and stuff!


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

superdrol said:


> I doubt anyone that wins a natural contest will be natural truly! A lot of first timers turn up and are amazed what 5g of creatine can do if taken in the anabolic window and also what a load of s**t the testing probably is sadly... they oughta use hair testing for winners... that would sort the men from the boys if it worked how it does for Coke and stuff!


 Guess you're right pal, Just a bit sad that fake natty's enter natural contests.


----------



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

I got your point man, but I just need a little help to lose that stubborn fat in my lower abs without losing too much muscle. I could have used any kind of AAS, PH or just Sarms but I didn't. And I don't even mean to use ephedrine, clen and yohimbine at a high dosage. Just something more than a good thermogenic supplement. I don't feel like a cheater!

BTW anyone who knows the detection time in urine of these products?


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

24hrs for yohimbine at 10mg.


----------



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks man.

To tell you the truth I'm a little more worried about the other 2 compounds.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SteveRoger said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm a little more worried about the other 2 compounds.


 Clenbuterol detection time 4-6 days.

Ephedrine 48-72 hours.

Remember your natural test (if you really have been natty)will be at an all time low and may take some time to reach homeostasis.

Also post comp binging will only give rapid fat gain, try and ease back in, I know its hard but you'll thank me later.

Good luck.


----------



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you! So if I stop everything one month before I could be ok, I'd say. Right?

I was thinking to do:

2 weeks clen+caffeine

2 weeks off (only caffeine)

2 weeks ECA+yohimbine

2 weeks off (even no caffeine)

4 weeks caffeine+yohimbine

what do you think?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SteveRoger said:


> Thank you! So if I stop everything one month before I could be ok, I'd say. Right?
> 
> I was thinking to do:
> 
> ...


 I think your over thinking it bud, if your not ready at two weeks out, your not ready.

T3 would have been your best option for getting very lean.

You of course can water load and deplete water in the last week and also deplete and load carbs, but If you've never done this before it can make or break your comp, esp the water.

Under no circumstances consider diuretics, they are just not worth it for the tiny benefit they give.

With all the Clen, caffeine and ECA you've been doing ,your heart really needs some time off, esp from the clen, I do it once a year only.


----------



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> I think your over thinking it bud, if your not ready at two weeks out, your not ready.
> 
> T3 would have been your best option for getting very lean.
> 
> ...


 Maybe you misunderstood what I said.

Actually I did compete twice already so I know exactly what to do about carb and water load and depletion.

Also I didn't get why you said I'm not ready at two weeks out. Who said that? My entire cycle would be three months ( in which the last month is just yohimbine) and I'd run clen just two weeks. After these three months I'm still gonna have a month before my competition. I think I'm on time.

I didn't think my cycle was so "heavy". Still thinking is somehow wise (I didn't write any dosage but I'm gonna stay in the safe side of everything). Why does my heart need some time off?

Really man, I didn't get your whole post


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SteveRoger said:


> Maybe you misunderstood what I said.
> 
> Actually I did compete twice already so I know exactly what to do about carb and water load and depletion.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, my bad.

For some reason I got the idea it was your first comp.

So forget about the two weeks out thing, what I meant was if your not ready to step on stage at two weeks out, it's very difficult to make significant changes so close.

Clen, Ephedra and caffeine have an effect on the heart, especially clenbuterol, these are things that should be used sparingly to avoid future heart issues.

I think as long as you stop everything other than your caffeine two weeks out, you'll be fine.

Get some pics of your last comp condition posted up, let's have a look at ya.

Good luck.


----------



## SteveRoger (Jan 27, 2018)

Day 1- 20 ug (to assess my tollerance)

2- 20 ug

3 - 40 ug

4 - 40 ug

5 - 40 ug

6 - 60 ug

7 - 60 ug

8 - 60 ug

9 - 80 ug

10 - 80 ug

11 - 80 ug

12 - 80 ug

13 - 100 ug

14 - 100 ug

2 weeks total

Is it ok to tape up clen like that?

I don't think it would be so stressful for my heart. For what I read here and there a cycle like this is not so strong.

Is it right?


----------



## Luckduck (Mar 6, 2018)

Use hgh instead of clen eth yoh. As I heard they still cant detect it.


----------



## AndyTitan (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm amazed you're stupid enough to enter a natural show whilst obviously not being natural. What's the point?

Ive been polygraphed at two shows, and urine tested at every other show.

Im disappointed to think I stood next to cheats like yourself.

Hoping you get a fed that wires you up, and exposes you for what you truly are.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AndyTitan said:


> I'm amazed you're stupid enough to enter a natural show whilst obviously not being natural. What's the point?
> 
> Ive been polygraphed at two shows, and urine tested at every other show.
> 
> ...


 To be honest, I sort of understand where your coming from but I think you are being extremely naive to think that every one of the people at these 'natty' shows are just that.

They'll just stop using months in advance of the shows to let everything clear.


----------

